# O/U for $1K or less



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ok, last minute Christmas item, my dad decides he would like a 3" 20ga O/U, 26" or 28" barrels, his wife would like to buy him a new one for under $1k. Anyone have any suggestions?

I am a fan of the Browning O/U, but she does not want to pay $1,600, so I am searching everyone's thoughts.

I don't think he would be too upset by a nice looking used one, but like I said earlier, she wants to get him a new one.

Any and all thoughts/suggestions are welcome.

Slider_01


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I would rather have a great used gun than a so-so new one any day...


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

have you looked at the spartans from remington? 
http://www.remington.com/products/firea ... _specs.asp


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

Col. Sanders - Thanks for the heads up. They look like a nice option for a bird gun.

I am getting in contact with a dealer to check them out!

Thanks,

Slider_01


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Ruger Red Label - may have to go very very slightly used.

Much better than a spartan. Those feel like a 2 x 6. A 20 gauge o/u should be a dream to carry. I believe the spartan 20 is 7 lbs. My 12 gauge auto weighs less.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I have a Verona 502 20ga O/U (made in Italy and imported by BC Outdoors. Bought it 3-4 years ago for $600 new.


----------



## coltin01 (Dec 7, 2006)

well for 300 i bought a new stoeger condor, 20 ga. and its 3", i think it only weighs around 6.? pounds, www.stoegerindustries.com and its the condor if your interested, mine shoots really well and its pretty light but if you want a proven brand (browning, remington) then you might not like this gun but for 300 its great


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Check CZ-USA


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

You can get a Ruger Red Label for $999. Once in a great while I see them "on sale" for $899.

My buddy shoots a Verona and that is a nice O/U as well.

If he is partial to Brownings, you may be able to get a "good" used one for under a grand.


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

dang I found a rl at cabelas that I would give anything for it was 750 and it was the best felling gun I have ever held, its a damn shame and it will bother me for a long time that I ddint have the money to buy it.


----------

